# Sending money to Canada



## hola2005 (Jun 22, 2014)

I just moved to UAE and need to send some money back to Canada to cover some bills. 

What is the cheapest and most convenient way to send money to a Canadian bank (i.e. CIBC)?

Thank you.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Most convenient is via bank direct from your local account but the fees are high and exchanage rates are the worst.

personally, I take out slugs of cash and go to an Al Ansari and haggle over the rates and that has always get me my best deals.


----------



## asharma0001 (Mar 21, 2014)

I've not managed to use it yet, but I stumbled across this site recently: International Money Transfer | Compare Best Foreign Exchange Rates


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

I use XE.com they seem to give the best rates, and no charges until September which is good. You can do it all online too.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I used to use XE as well, but the catch is that they offer better rates if you transact in a USD account.

I am returning to Canada and I wanted to buy some CAD here. A rip off really.


----------



## compynei (Jan 2, 2014)

I've used XE and Global Currency. Global Currency have an Office in UK/Dubai so service is good but XE seem to offer a slightly better rate.

I've done GBP to AED and vice versa. Will send more money home before Sept 30th as rates are advertised as closer to the base and no fees until 30th Sept which is useful.


----------

